# Having a rough time



## Reece2 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been in a downward spiral for about 2 years now and cant seem to get out of it. It just seems that everything has been going against me. Started with losing someone I love very much and from that point everything has turned sour. Family members passing away, friends disappering, business that I worked for part time closing, and my other job is incredibly slow. I feel as if I've been completely abandoned. 

I've prayed harder than I ever have in my life during this time, but it seems like every answer I get completely contradicts whats happening and what I think I should do. I guess that goes with being patient, not being able to see the bigger picture, and complete trust in Him, but its discouraging after so long with no sign of things getting better. 

I'm struggling to keep my head up and not fall back into the depression I was in when all of this started. I would be very thankful for any prayers or advice.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 8, 2010)

What does not kill us is ment to make us stronger. Look at the lessons in the situation rather than them being all horrible things. 
Easier said than done but the lessons are there and they are ment to be used for later in life.


Good luck on your journey in life


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 8, 2010)

praying for you, know that you are not the only one, I have been out of work over 15 months and my wife got laid off 3 weeks ago, my sister died 2 months ago, my wifes mom died monday. but God is Good, i am 46 and have made it through a lot in my life with Gods help, i have come back strong each time. Dont give up, Pray, read the word,and know there is no such thing as luck, we have control over life.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 8, 2010)

praying for you


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Sep 8, 2010)

prayers sent for you brother


----------



## possum steak (Sep 8, 2010)

Reece hang in there my friend!

I was diagnosed with cancer last October as it started out at a stage 4. 

Since then I have drawn closer to my Lord & have a different perspective on life and for all people. In my bad circumstance the Lord has brought good out of it, and if it draws me closer to Him, I'd do it all over again!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 8, 2010)

Keep your head up. Everything will work out for you in the end, just continue being faithful and God will take care of you. Prayers are added for you.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Prayers sent for you.

Brian1


----------



## Sargent (Sep 8, 2010)

sent.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 8, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## Reece2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks folks. I know others have it alot worse than I do and I feel like an idiot for complaining. Its to the point now where I dont know what else to do. Thanks again


----------



## Tony Two Tone (Sep 8, 2010)

*Prayers sent!*


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 9, 2010)

He is with us and not against us. Take a moment to reflect all the blessings He has given you. You won't be able to, thats how many He has given you and me. Isn't great to be loved by the King of All Kings.What a time to grow closer to Jesus


----------



## Redneck1919 (Sep 9, 2010)

Reece2 said:


> Thanks folks. I know others have it alot worse than I do and I feel like an idiot for complaining. Its to the point now where I dont know what else to do. Thanks again



Talking to understanding friends is not complaining. Have faith, sometimes prayers are answered in ways we don't see or are not ready to see. 
Prayers sent.
Jim


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 9, 2010)

Scripture say "You have not because you ask not ".... We now know how to pray for you and will be doing so daily.....................RW


----------



## Papa Bear (Sep 10, 2010)

Praying for you brother!  Keep praying and God will provide.  Somethimes we think he does not hear our needs, but he knows. I know he will bless you, but it maybe at his time not yours, and sometimes that is difficult to understand.  Prayers sent.


----------



## samcooke (Sep 10, 2010)

"All things work together for the good of those that love the Lord" Romans 8:28. I don't know why the Lord is allowing your personal circumstances, but He knows! Take courage and strength knowing that He is working everything out for your good! Prayer sent!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 10, 2010)

cast thy burdons upon the lord, and he WILL sustain. Prayers sent.


----------



## fisheye56 (Sep 11, 2010)

My dear friend NO one cares for you MORE that Jesus...In times of trials...I go right to the Psalms...I pray first asking him to wash me and cover me with his blood...then ask the Lord himself to help you...see what happens...May the God of All glory make himself real to you today!!! Amen


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 13, 2010)

Move closer to God; trust in Him; and try making good decisions.
Other than that, it all will eventually pass.

Sometimes it seems that the whole world has turned to pig slop, then in a while you can't even seem to be able to find even a pig pen.

God bless you today and in the future.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 14, 2010)

Remember one thing, our time is not the same as God's time. Keep your head up, your heart on God and keep praying. Alow God to fill you with his helper, the Holy Spirit and when He does, let it guide you and don't resist. Praying for you.


----------



## luvtohunt (Sep 24, 2010)

Praying for you. Jeremiah 29:11 "For I know the thoughts I think toward you saith the Lord, thoughts of peace and not evil, to give you an expected end." There is not one problem in your life too big for God to solve. take this time to Praise Him for all you are blessed with. When you begin to praise God evil has to flee.....RESIST the devil and he will flee from you. Proclaim the blood of Jesus over your situation and Praise your way out. God will see you through. Job said it best "the Lord giveth and the Lord taketh away, Blessed be the name of the Lord" He also said "though he slay me, yet will I trust him" The devil wants to make you give up and give in, but now is not the time to tap out, I would not call your sharing your burden complaining, thats what Satan wants you to think, the Bible says "casting all your care on him for He careth for you" we are also told to "bear one anothers burdens, and pray ye one for another, THAT YE MAY BE HEALED. STAY STRONG AND STEADFAST IN THE POWER OF HIS MIGHT. LEAN ON THE LORD! I Corinthians 15 says be ye steadfast UNMOVEABLE ALWAYS ABOUNDING IN THE WORK OF THE LORD. KING DAVID EVEN SAID I PUR OUT MY COMPLAINT BEFORE THE LORD.


----------

